# [H] Ogre Kingdoms Stonehorn + Mournfang Cavalry [W] CSM or money



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Due to a bad shipment, I find myself with the following Warhammer Fantasy items:

1 x Stonehorn
1 x Mournfang Cavalry

Both are unopened, in plastic wrapping.

Since I don't play Fantasy, I am interested in either selling them cheap or trading them with unassembled Chaos Space Marine units.

Let me know - They go on eBay in about a week or so.


----------

